# Most Popular Style of Kung Fu?



## arnisador (Dec 22, 2001)

I presume that Tai Chi is the most popular CMA, but what is the most popular form of kung fu (by number of practitioners world-wide)? I know what the first few most popular styles of karate are but not kung fu. If I had to guess I'd say either Shaolin/Sil Lum and its variants, or else Wing Chun (just because it's the one I hear about most often).


----------



## fist of fury (Jan 18, 2002)

Wing Chun does seem to be the most popular cma.


----------



## Chiduce (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fist of fury _
> *Wing Chun does seem to be the most popular cma. *


 I would say The White Crane System because Wing Chun is a part of and was derived from the White Crane Methodologies! Sincerely, in Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chiduce _
> * I would say The White Crane System because Wing Chun is a part of and was derived from the White Crane Methodologies! Sincerely, in Humility; Chiduce! *



Actually, this depends on what subsystem of Wing Chun you're talking about.  Different subsystems have different origin stories.  Though many are similar (involving women name Ng Mui and Wing Chun), some are remarkably different.

Cthulhu


----------



## Black Grass (Jan 29, 2002)

I would recon that Modern Wushu is the most popular style (next to tai chi) for the fact that it is the offcial MA of the Republic of China and since there are billion + chinese, stands to reason.

Outside china I would say  Preying mantis (all methods), wing chun (all methods), choy lee fut and  hung gar. Basically southern fist styles because it seems to me that the southern peoples of China tended to immigrat more.

Now this is all speculation.

Regards,

Black Grass


----------



## Sanxiawuyi (Jan 29, 2002)

I believe the southern styles of Gong fu are probably the most popular in the west, due to the influx of immigrants from that area of China, i.e. Guangdong (Canton) and Fujian provinces, via Hong Kong. As well as Southern Shaolinquan (Fist of Shaolin Temple)

The Northern Systems are becoming more popular now as a result of more reputable teachers from Mainland China coming to the west.

*Styles of shaolin branch (Sil Lum in Cantonese):*

Shaolinquan (Fist of Shaolin Temple) 
Digong lohanquan (ground-fighting branch of lohanquan) 
Xiuquan (fist of the best) 
Shaolin shisanzhua (13 claw-strikes of Shaolin) 
Shaolin ershisi pao (24 cannon strikes of Shaolin) 
Shaolin wuxing bafa quan (Shaolin fist of 5 forms and 8 methods) 
Xinyiba (grabbing the heart and mind) 
Shaolin chanmen (Chan's gates of Shaolin) 
Fohanquan 



*Styles of Fujian province:*

Youngchunquan (Wing Chun) 
Gouquan (dog style) 
Huzunquan (tiger style) 
Longzunquan (dragon style) 
Hequan (crane style) 
Lohanquan (fist of arhats) 
Taizuquan (fist of Zhao Kuangyin emperor) 
Houquan (monkey style) 
Wuzongheyangquan (fist of five ancestors and teacher He Yang) 
Shezuquan (fist of She nationality) 



*Styles of Guangdong (Canton) province:*

Cailifoquan (Choy Lay Fut) 
Hongjiaquan (Hung Gar)
(fist of Hong family) 
Liujiaquan (fist of Liu family) 
Lijiaquan (fist of Li family) 
Caijiaquan (fist of Cai family) 
Mojiaquan (fist of Mo family) 
Hongfoquan (fist of Hong and Buddha) 
Zhoujiaquan (fist of Zhou family) 
Hongtou caiwei (head of Hong, tail of Cai) 
Caimoquan (fist of Cai and Mo) 



*"Inner" styles:*

Tajiquan (Fist of Great Ultimate) 
Baguazhang (Palm of Eight Trigrams) 
Xingyiquan (Fist of Form and Mind) 
Wenshenquan 
Dachengquan (fist of Great achievement), or Yiquan (fist of mind) 
Liuhebafaquan


*Northern styles:*

Paochui (Cannon fist) 
Chuojiao (Thrusted-in feet) 
Fanziquan (Rotating fist) 
Huaquan (Blossom fist) 
Huaquan ("Fist of Valuables" or "fist of Hua Zong") 
Meihuazhuang (Pillars of Meihua Plum) 
Yingzhaoquan (eagle's claws style) 
Tongbeiquan (Fist of spreading power from the back) 
Shuihuquan (Fist of "Water margin") 
Yanqingquan (Fist of Yan Qing), also known as mizongquan (Fist of lost track) 
Zhangjiaquan (Fist of Zhang family) 



*North-Western styles:*

Bamenquan (Fist of eight gates) 
Shijiaquan (Fist of Shi family) 
Gaojiaquan (Fist of Gao family) 


*North-Eastern styles:*

Tanglangquan (Fist of Praying Mantis) 
Santongquan (Fist of three Tongs) 
Sunbinquan (Fist of general Sun Bin) 
Boziquan (Fist of lame man) 


*Styles of Jingwu Assotiation:*

12 rouitnes of tantui 
Mizong luohanquan 


*Wudang styles:*

Kongmenquan (fist of empty gates) 
Yumenquan (fish fist) 
Taiyi wuxing qinpu (grappling of five elements and Great One) 
Jiugong shibatui (18 legs of nine palaces) 

*Emei styles*


Regards,
Sanxiawuyi
The Kenpo Exchange 
:asian:


----------



## Dronak (Jan 29, 2002)

Wow, that's an impressive list of styles.  I've heard a few, at least by the translated names, but most of them are unfamiliar to me.  This may be a simple question, but what does Pek Sil Lum translate to?  If I read your post write, Sil Lum refers to a Shaolin style; does Pek just mean north or is it something a bit more descriptive?  Since you posted lots of translations, I figured I'd ask.

I have the book _Shaolin Long Fist Kung Fu_ by Yang & Bolt and this contains some of what I'm being taught now.  Lucky pick, I guess, because I didn't know that for sure when I bought it.  I've been hoping to find another book that contains forms and such that this one doesn't have.  I was considering _Secrets of Northern Shaolin Kung-Fu : The History, Form, and Function of Pek Sil Lum_ by Hung Lai, but I wasn't sure if it was going to contain the same stuff that I'm being taught.  Perhaps having a full translation of Pek Sil Lum would give me a better idea of what's inside the book.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 29, 2002)

That's some list! I really enjoy learning about the diversity of styles. What's the source? And, you used a lot more geographical regions than just the usual North (more kicks, higher stances) vs. South (more fists, lower stances) distinctions we hear about. Can you say anything about those regional distinctions?

I've never heard of many of those styles, including Gouquan (dog style). Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Sanxiawuyi (Jan 29, 2002)

I'm glad you enjoyed the list, but as I look over it I am sure I missed some, Ill let you know.

Dronak, I am not sure what Pek means. It is probably Cantonese or another dialect. Sil Lum is Cantonese for Shaolin, so Pek is probably Cantonese as well. Sorry, I dont speak that language, only Chinese Mandarin and some Japanese.

For info into Chinese language, check out my site The Kenpo Exchange, and the link to Kung fu or Gong fu?

Arnisador, as to the regional distinctions, I wont get in to much here, because my own opinions may offend some people, and I would never ever want to do that, but I will say that most Northern Chinese martial artist think of southern martial arts as being more pugilistic in nature. Understand? In the northern regions, systems like Bagua Zhang, Xingyiquan, Taijiquan, the Emei styles and the Wudang styles gather much respect on many levels as being very intellectual with a rich martial history (Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon). The Southern styles are described as a faster road to self-defense. Both are uniquely different and gather respect on different levels. I like both sides of the coin. I have a base in Southern fist styles, but as I got older I gained deep respect for the so-called internal systems, and now do both. There are some teachers, in China, who will not teach the internal systems until you have a strong basic foundation.

Anyway, sorry to go on.

Scott (Sanxiawuyi)

Check out some links, you may enjoy:

The Deer & The Cauldron - The First Book 

Imperial Palace Baguaquan 

Hsing Chen Internal Martial Arts Konghua Xingyi Quan 

Chen Style Taijiquan Web Resource 

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jan 29, 2002)

I haven't heard the Northern vs. Southern issue stated quite as you have before--I don't mean to lead you to trouble but I'd be curious to hear more of your thoughts on the regional variations.

Thanks for the info. and links--I'm finding it very interesting. I can't believe there are so many styles I've never heard of!


----------



## Sanxiawuyi (Jan 29, 2002)

Again, I wont get into much here, mostly because I need some sleep   

My opinions are based upon my own research I have done, but there are a lot of social issues involved. It is not un-like the U.S., in its views of its countrys diversities. We know how people in the Northern U.S. think of the South right? Well, lets just say its similar. I really cant get into it here though. Sorry.


----------



## Dronak (Jan 30, 2002)

Thanks for the link, Sanxiawuyi.  Too bad it wouldn't translate "pek sil lum" for me.  On the division of styles, I thought it worked more like arnisador said -- there were certain things that stood out as being characteristic to one group of styles or another.  It doesn't work like that for some of the divisions you listed?  I suppose divisions can be made in all sorts of ways, but I was under the impression that martial arts were divided based on the characteristics of the style (and place of origin, I guess) and that social factors weren't involved.  Interesting stuff.


----------



## Black Grass (Jan 30, 2002)

Wuzongheyangquan and Ngo Cho Kun Tao,

Same tree different branch or just a different name.


----------



## Sanxiawuyi (Jan 30, 2002)

Dronak, "pek sil lum" wouldnt translate for you in the link I gave you because its not Chinese (Mandarin). It is Cantonese. As I said, Sil Lum is Cantonese for Shao Lin. Its like Shorin-ji in Japanese.

Social factors are very much involved within the division of martial arts of Asia, not just China. You even see it in the West (U.S.) in how some people think of boxing. Look at Japan at its initial reaction to the Tou-de systems that came out of Okinawa. They wouldnt accept it until it became more refined, more of a do then "jutsu". Good for Funakoshi, bad for Motobu.

I have even seen post referring to the percentage of Chinese influence in Okinawan martial arts. Some people dont like to admit it, but I would say that 95%, or more, of Okinawas martial arts come from Guangdong (Canton) and Fujian provinces, and also Shanghai. 

Its also interesting to note that there is a lot more enfaces placed on animal styles in the Southern styles and more enfaces on human development in northern styles. Things that make you go hmmm



Black Grass, I am not familiar with Ngo Cho Kun Tao. It may be a variation between Wade-Gillis Chinese translation and Cantonese. Tao is Dao in Pinyin Mandarin Chinese, Kun is probably is probably Cantonese for Quan or fist. But I dont know what Ngo Cho means. It is not Chinese, but probably Cantonese and means the same. Whatever it means, Kun Tao translates to fist way.

Five ancestors boxing is know as Wuzongheyangquan or the shorter and more commonly known wuzuquan = five ancestor fist.

Sanxiawuyi

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jan 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sanxiawuyi _
> *
> I have even seen post referring to the percentage of Chinese influence in Okinawan martial arts. Some people don?t like to admit it, but I would say that 95%, or more, of Okinawa?s martial arts come from Guangdong (Canton) and Fujian provinces, and also Shanghai. *



I recently made a post about this in the Karate forum: I have heard that Okinawan karate is 40% Southern Chinese kung fu, 40% indigenous Okinawan arts, and 20% other, but I think that the Chinese influence is greater than 50% in most systems (even if you exclude Uechi which is nearly 100% Chinese).



> *
> Black Grass, I am not familiar with Ngo Cho Kun Tao.*



See this book, Five Ancestor Fist Kung Fu : The Way of Ngo Cho Kun and the link here. I have the book--it's a very karate-like art and you can clearly see how it might have influenced karate. It may just be because Ngo Cho Kun was also heavily influenced by the crane of course.


----------



## Sanxiawuyi (Jan 30, 2002)

I checked out the link you gave for the book, Five Ancestor Fist Kung Fu: The Way of Ngo Cho Kun, and its definitely a Fukenese or Hokeinese translation of Wuzuquan (Five Ancestors Boxing).  I believe you that "it is a very karate-like art", as a mater of fact, a lot of Karate systems are directly related to it. 

Take a look at Sanzhan or 'Saam Chien' (Sanchin kata)-- Three Battles--, as it is not only the foundation form of Wuzuquan, it is also the foundation of Goju-ryu and Uechi-ryu. It is the internal energy and body hardening (iron shirt) qigong exercise of Wuzuquan, which comes from huquan (tiger boxing) and hequan (crane boxing). 

Within its simple framework lies the nucleus of all Wuzuquan's techniques. Being the most basic and most advanced form.  This tension form when done properly, diligently and with patience can yield a body of internal strength and power by developing the intrinsic energy through the five parts power of the arms, legs and body.

As for Okinawan arts, they are absolutely derived from Chinese martial arts. Obviously they had their own pugilistic way of fighting, but this was fairly insignificant compared to what they learned from the Chinese.

I dont think this inaccuracy lies totally with the Okinawans; the Japanese seem to forget sometimes that almost all their culture is based upon Chinas, specifically the Tang dynasty. You see it in their language, art, culture, etc. Even they Bonsai tree, which everyone associates with Japan, is actually from China and is called Panzai.

It is also interesting to note that what we now refer to as Karate did not always mean "Empty Hand." It use to mean Chinese/China Hand."

The Japanese changed the Chinese character for "Kara" in 1923 to the new one which would mean "empty." They felt the art that they now practiced was more Japanese then what had been brought from China and mixed with Okinawa's "Bushi No-Te" (Warriors Hands) or Okinawan-Te. It was no longer Chinese; it was now a new style*!?*

Note: there are those who practice martial arts in Okinawa who still refuse to use the new character; they still use the one, which means China/Chinese.

To recap, the word Kara-te can have two different meanings, reflecting the word's history. When written in its original form, Kara means "China" (or Tang--pronounced "tong"--referring to the Tang Dynasty). In the second meaning, which is more commonly used now, Kara means, "Empty." Thus, Karate became "Empty Hand." 

I would highly recommend reading the Bubishi (Wu Bei Zhi in Mandarin), which directly was the largest influence on karate. The Bubishi is known as the Bible of karate and is a classic Chinese work on philosophy, strategy, medicine, and techniques as they relate to the martial arts, including the obscure technique called the Dian Xue (Dim Mak in Cantonese), and cavity striking.

Here are to fantastic translations, although I am more partial to McCarthys:

The Bible of Karate : Bubishi, trans. by Patrick McCarthy 

Bubishi : Martial Art Spirit, by George Alexander 

:asian:


----------



## Black Grass (Jan 30, 2002)

Kun Tao is a generic name for Chinese martial arts as practiced in SE Asia. Most of the chinese in SE are I believe are Fukienese (because of proximity).

Ngo Cho Kun Tao is also called Five Ancestors Fist and is based on:
Peho (Fujian White Crane)
Kao Kun (Monkey Boxing)
Tai Cho (Grand Ancestor Boxing)
Lohan (Internal Buddhist Boxing)
Tat Chun (Damo's Iron-Body Training)

Its founder is Chua Giok Beng. The book arnisador mentions has one of my teachers , Christopher Ricketts in it who I got a very limited exposure to the system through. Much of  my training centred around Sam Chein form.

Regards,
Black Grass


----------



## arnisador (Jan 30, 2002)

This is all very interesting! I am familiar with McCarthy's Bubishi book--I have a copy--and I also find it very interesting.

I studied Uechi for a year and liked it. I always thought I liked Okinawan karate but perhaps what I really liked is Southern kung fu? I am not ready to agree that the native Okinawan arts were quite so simplistic and rudimentary but I do think that they got most of their depth and most of their current form from the Chinese, absolutely.


----------



## Chiduce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sanxiawuyi _
> *I checked out the link you gave for the book, Five Ancestor Fist Kung Fu: The Way of Ngo Cho Kun, and its definitely a Fukenese or Hokeinese translation of Wuzuquan (Five Ancestors Boxing).  I believe you that "it is a very karate-like art", as a mater of fact, a lot of Karate systems are directly related to it.
> 
> Take a look at Sanzhan or 'Saam Chien' (Sanchin kata)-- Three Battles--, as it is not only the foundation form of Wuzuquan, it is also the foundation of Goju-ryu and Uechi-ryu. It is the internal energy and body hardening (iron shirt) qigong exercise of Wuzuquan, which comes from huquan (tiger boxing) and hequan (crane boxing).
> ...


 I tend to strongly disagree with the view that the Okinawans were not skilled martial artists until they incorporated what they learned from the chinese. Yet the chinese influence in very evident in their modern martial arts. Fact is that the Okinawans were the only martial artists to combine there odori secrets with the knowledge they learned from the Jigen Ryu and the Minamoto Bujutsu. This was before they examined the chinese martial way and began to incorporate their (chinese) arts into the Okinawan Martial systems of today. The prevalent okinawan system of our time is of course the Hakutsuru or White Crane System/ Bai He Quan, in which the Bubishi is based along with Monk Fist Boxing  etc,. Myself being of the Matsumura Hakutsuru Lineage demands an understanding of the history of a very rich, mysterious, and intellectually martial people. Dr. William Durbin/Soke is the Headmaster Kiyojute Ryu Kempo Bugei. His insights on okinawan history made him a consultant on the McCarthy Bubishi Translation. Soke Durbin is a martial authority on the history and martial arts of the okinawan people! You will find in his writings, facts very contrary to what is believed about the martial arts of the okinawan people! The url is http://www.kiyojuteryu.org/soke/articles.shtml      Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## Sanxiawuyi (Jan 31, 2002)

Chiduce,

First, I didnt say the Okinawas were not skilled martial artist, although how would I know for certain because I wasnt there at that time, I just said there pugilistic systems were insignificant compared to what they learned from the Chinese. That makes perfect sense, because if they werent, why would they learn a totally new way and practically give up the old?

You stated a lot of things which come directly from Bill Durbin, which I will talk about in a little later, but first your reference to Jigen Ryu and the Minamoto Bujutsu: 

Jigen Ryu is a Kenjutsu form and Minamoto is a family jutsu. These would have bean extremely difficult to learn if you were a commoner in the Ryuku islands. Only someone of noble stature would be able to learn these. A common person wouldnt even be allowed to pick up a sword, never mind actually using it!

As too William Durbin, first, there is NO mention of Mr. Durbins consultation on the McCarthy Bubishi Translation of the Bubishi.

Please tell me where he is listed. There are many great martial artists, many I know, but I dont see Mr. Durbins name anywhere!? In addition, as an historian, and old provincial neighbour, I have spoken with Mr. McCarthy at length in the past about the history of Kenpo, and he never once mentioned Mr. Durbin. 

Furthermore, when I was doing research into kenpo, I contacted Mr. Durbin and we exchanged many letters, inormation, etc., I gave him valuable research, including telling him about The Bugei Ryuha Daijiten (which he had no idea) written by Watatani Kiyoshi and Yamada Tadashi that list all the ryu of Japan, dating of Ryuha, and also sharing other sources. He later wrote about these things and gave me NO mention or credit!

I would say he is a martial authority, as I am myself, but I still say they are his views based on his research, not facts. 

Sanxiawuyi
:asian:


----------



## thekuntawman (Feb 4, 2002)

ngo cho kun is pretty much a philippine style of kung fu. there is a lot of kung fu in the philippines, and from what i can see this style is only practice in the philippines. it was always nown as "kung fu" when i was a kid, i thought was strange because it looks what we call kuntaw. anyway almost all of them also are arnisador.

and philippine kuntaw is not what we've seen in videos becuase these are kung fu back ground people (or kenpo/jkd/silat) who decide to come out with the new exotic thing, so they make up words like "kuntaw-silat" or whatever. but even in philippine silat, i dont see langka or those fancy movements that are so popular in videos. trust me you name them, i will show to you how they are tai chi, sing yi ba kua, silat (seminar), or kenpo people pretending this is "philippine kuntaw", but theres not even any lineage they can tell you about. and dutch dont count ;-)

anyway, did you guys know that i studied hong tao choy mei for 7 years? i do know a little about kung fu. just a little bit.


----------



## Black Grass (Feb 4, 2002)

Ngo cho kun tao, is practiced in other places in SE Asia (like) Malaysia, but I think its more popular in the Phil. then those other countries.

In the Philippine silat there is lanka, but I believe this is a recent development driven by bunga competation or silat seni. Silat practiced in the west is very different then it is practiced in the MaPhilIndo just like CMA, and FMA.

But that discussion is for another forum. 
Black Grass


----------



## arnisador (Feb 4, 2002)

Interesting! Is Ngo cho kun tao in the Philippines practiced with forms just as in China?

What otehr Chinese styles are practiced there? Is there a Phoenix-eye fist (like Southern praying mantis) in the Philippines?


----------



## thekuntawman (Feb 4, 2002)

well there is a well known hung ga teacher in makati manila. if you know about francisco rivera who is a great hung ga teacher, his sifu is the one in manila. there is also a third generation sifu of hung fut style in manila. his son is the owner of a popular restaurant. i did see some others but i dont remember the name. oh, there is beng kiam athletic gym, but i dont know what style that is.

in the philippines you can also find great shotokan and shorin ryu and kyukushinkai. the gonzales family of shorin ryu is like the gracie, becuase they did a lot of fighting. i also met the only aikido fighter i fought in the philippines and he was pretty dam good!"

the ngo cho kun teacher is a chinaman, but all the students i saw are filipino, and they do there kung fu just like philippine styles. you know, all of them do the different arts very different to where you can tell "that guy is pilipino".


----------



## arnisador (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thekuntawman _
> *you know, all of them do the different arts very different to where you can tell "that guy is pilipino". *



Very interesting! I wish I could see it. I'm sure it's different.


----------



## Black Grass (Feb 5, 2002)

FYI,

beng kiam athletic gym practice Ngo cho, it is where Alex Co ( author os the ngo cho book) and Christopher Ricketts ( Bakbakan Int.) got their ngo cho.

Regards,
Black Grass


----------



## arnisador (Feb 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sanxiawuyi _
> *North-Western styles:*



The current issue of Black Belt magazine (April 2002) has a short column by Mark Cheng discussing the martial arts of China's ethnic minorities with an emphasis on Chinese Moslems.


----------



## Sanxiawuyi (Feb 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *
> 
> The current issue of Black Belt magazine (April 2002) has a short column by Mark Cheng discussing the martial arts of China's ethnic minorities with an emphasis on Chinese Moslems. *



I havent seen that issue or list, but Moslems are wide spread in China. During many years they exchanged martial arts with the Han race. It is hard to say which styles of wushu are moslem styles. Below are styles popular among all the huizu ("moslems"). 

Tantui (spring legs) 
Chaquan (fist of Cha-mir) 
Liuhequan (fist of six co-ordinations) 
Huihui shiba zhou (18 moslem's elbows) 
Qishi ("7 forms" or "7 warriors") 
Tongbeiquan (fist of through preparing) 
Piguaquan (fist of chopping and hanging) 
Bajiquan (fist of eight limits) 

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Feb 22, 2002)

A web site on Hok Kuntao (Five Ancestors Fist).



> One Man Form Names                                1.Saam Chien                                      2.Si Mun Pha Kak                                  3.Liang Sia Wat                                   4.Pe Chiao                                      5.Dit Chap Pu                                     6.Pie What Chi Mae


----------



## arnisador (Feb 22, 2002)

(Posted on rec.martial-arts.)
http://www.ucd.ie/~shaolin/frames/index.html


----------



## hopper2002 (Mar 23, 2002)

But I dind't think they were very popular.  Then again I was in Germany at the time, so there wasn't much of a student base to draw from.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 24, 2002)

Praying mantis (Northern) seems fairly popular to me, but perhaps less so than Wing Chun here in the States.


----------



## fist of fury (Mar 26, 2002)

Thats because we're attempting to assimilate the U.S


----------



## arnisador (Apr 30, 2002)

Here's some sites on an uncommon style, Snake:
http://www.snakestyle.net/
http://snakekungfu.freeservers.com/

In my experience it's rarely taught on it's own but rather there are snake forms or moves in other styles.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 8, 2002)

A lot of the Choy Le Fut stuff....... very similar to Kenpo.  I have a lot of weapons sets...... as well as Hung Gar.

:asian:


----------



## Hu Ren Qianzai Long (Jun 17, 2002)

In China, I'm guessing that it depends on region. But my personal favorite would have to be wushu or hun gar.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 17, 2002)

I would choose Hung!

:asian:


----------



## Hu Ren Qianzai Long (Jul 1, 2002)

COOOOOOOOOL:asian: :asian: :asian: :asian: :asian: :asian: :asian: :asian: :asian:


----------



## Matt Stone (Jul 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sanxiawuyi _
> 
> *...During many years they exchanged martial arts with the Han race.*



Didn't know there was a moslem race...



> *It is hard to say which styles of wushu are moslem styles. Below are styles popular among all the huizu ("moslems").*



First, I believe the correct (politically and grammatically) spelling is _muslim_ not _moslem_.

Second, given that Islam is primarily a pacificst religion (not that popular politics and world news would ever lead you to that conclusion based on those sources alone), it would be incorrect to say _anything_ is popular among "all the huizu ("moslems")."

Lastly, don't forget to add Xingyiquan to your list.  I believe it is Hubei Xingyi that was popularly practiced among muslim communities in China many years back...


:samurai:  :samurai:


----------



## RyuShiKan (Jul 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chiduce _
> 
> * Dr. William Durbin/Soke is the Headmaster Kiyojute Ryu Kempo Bugei. His insights on okinawan history made him a consultant on the McCarthy Bubishi Translation. *



Well knowing Mr. McCarthy, his research and many of the people he has worked to produce the Bubishi with all I can say to that statement is *Bull S@#t*!
When he lived in Japan I would occasionally go to Pat's house while he was writting the Tuttle version of the Bubishi...........can't ever remember hearing Durbin's name at all. The only thing I know Durbin from is his relation with the bogus "Dr." Sacharnoski and his Jukkokai Combat Ki.


----------



## RyuShiKan (Jul 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sanxiawuyi _
> 
> *Chiduce,
> 
> ...




Oddly enough Durbin had Bushi Matsumura's letter to his student on his website (don't know if it is still there) and it was word for word exactly the same as the one I found in Mark Bishop's book.

He denied that he had copied it word for word...........but there it was in black and white.

Maybe they just wrote it at the same time and had exactly the same writing styles and word choice.

Chiduce, 

You commented on why I have this on website:

*(RyuTe® and the RyuTe Kyusho Jitsu/Tuite Jitsu design are federally registered Trademarks of Oyata Enterprises and it's licensed agents. Unauthorized use is prohibited under the Lanham Act and 15 U.S.C. Section 1051 of United States Trademark Law)
By Clicking ENTER HERE you agree that you understand the above statement and will not copy or use any of the Copyrighted material in this website.*

Because as you have unintentionally pointed out to us there are people that have no regard for Copyrighted material.


----------



## yentao (Jul 11, 2003)

I practiced Ngo Cho Kun yes its like karate but the most of the fists forms are different.


----------



## yentao (Jul 11, 2003)

Only sam chien is the most basic proof but most of the other   kun-to are different. Ngo Cho Kun has a different punch as well.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 11, 2003)

How is the punch different?


----------



## yentao (Jul 11, 2003)

ok usually this way of punching is unfamiliar with other lineages but beng kiam still uses this principle. This hard to explain... But I'll try, hope you get this... in Ngo Cho Kun we use a principle in punching where our fist will clench only and angles in 45 degree upon landing (about 1 inch in distance) resulting to a lethal hit. Karate don't use the same principle especially the angle of the fist... Only lineages who came from the "Ten Tigers" usually use the principles. The Ten Tigers are the best students of Chua Giok Beng the founder of Ngo Cho Kun.


----------



## 7starmantis (Jul 18, 2003)

I think popularity of a Kung Fu system is relative, because I think Wushu would be the most "well known" but then most people who would say they know about wushu wouldn't really know what it was about anyway, so I guess my vote would be modern wushu or "shoalin".  Although to get on my own soapbox for a second, I hate generalizing so many systems with the word shaolin, but the general populace knows them as shaolin.
We teach Tai Chi at my school and I'm amazed at the amount of people who come in never having heard of Tai chi at all.

7sm


----------



## chinkoobake (Jul 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yiliquan1 _
> *Islam is primarily a pacificst religion (not that popular politics and world news would ever lead you to that conclusion based on those sources alone*



...or based on reality...


----------



## Senfeng (Aug 10, 2003)

I recently watched/listened to the Donnie Yen commentary on his TV series "Kung Fu Master" as was reminded that many of us became interested in the martial arts because of different types of media; whether it be movies, tv, or novels.  Myself, I was and still am a huge Bruce Lee fan.  Later, I became a fan of Jet Li and in tern, a fan the Chinese novels (Jin Yong in particular) prevelent in many of his movies and also the historical characters he played.

Anyways, just as Bruce Lee made JKD and Wing Chun popular in my early days (and as Hung Gar was popular to my 'Shaw Brother' viewing uncles in their day), I think that icons such as Jet Li and Donnie Yen have made modern Wushu one of the more popular martial arts in the states.


----------



## Taiji fan (Aug 10, 2003)

you might even find that Taijiquan is actually the most widely practised 'gong fu' world wide...even if half of the people doing it don't realise what it is...:rofl: :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Nov 26, 2003)

The current (Feb. 2004) issue of Kung Fu-Tai Chi Magazine has an article on Six Elbows Kung Fu, apparently a very rare style. Apparently Tai Hui is an even rarer style (if I understand the site correctly).


----------



## pete (Nov 27, 2003)

> Taiji fan: you might even find that Taijiquan is actually the most widely practised 'gong fu' world wide...even if half of the people doing it don't realise what it is...



.. and the other half may be too darn pompous to live in the wu-wei...


----------

